# Annoyed Vizsla



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

My girlfriend found this on imgur and knew I would love it. I've watched it dozens of times! So simple but it makes me laugh!










Here it is on imgur if you would like to see it.

http://imgur.com/gallery/2z0K3

*Thanks to Redrover's hint... I have video!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPUezPEOE0k


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha, I saw the video this was based off. It's hilarious. She really does NOT want that toy!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I would love to see it if you can find it 

Nevermind... with your tips, it was easy to find!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPUezPEOE0k

I think this demonstrates why you don't let your Vizsla play with the laser pointer...


----------

